# Baluster Spacing



## chicago woodman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all. 1st post here. I'm doing some pre Christmas, home improvement by replacing some very old, oudated, out of code railings. I've got the horizontal run down pat, however, now I'm at the stair part. Does the same calculation you use for the horizontal baluster spacing work for the stair railing? Also, what's the easiest way to measure the distance from the post at the top of the staircase to the bottom or is that too obvious? There are only 5 stairs and I've already figured out the angle but any suggestions would be most welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

The spacing _can be the same,_ but most of the time you just put two or three per step ,depends on the spindel size,to keep all the steps looking right. That may or may not be the spacing you used on the flats. Most of the time I put the rail in first and drill them in place measuring up from each stop on each step with a level. Because if you get off a little laying them out before hand it can realy multiply and ruin the handrail doing it in place fixes any little problems like one step is 11" wide and the next is 11 1/4":thumbsup:


----------



## chicago woodman (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Kingfisher. I should elaborate. The stairs are carpeted so running the balusters to them won't work. The previous setup used a bottom rail both for the horizontal section and the stair section. You can see it in this pic:










Here's part of the horizontal railing section completed:










Here's the completed project, so far:










I'm thinking if I used the regular baluster spacing formula on the stair rail, the balusters will actually be closer together. Is this correct or will it be negligible?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice, looks great so far Woodman.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree, your doing a fantastic job!


----------

